# The Adventures of Pesty: All New....Pesty Asks....



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

....."Does this thing come in size EXTRA LARGE? I think you bought me a small!"


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That's _hilarious_! The last one is my favourite.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also like the last one. It begs for an LOL caption... Marie! We need you here!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't see the pictures at work.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: that's soooooooooo cute... :luv


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol: oh my goodness, they are some of the funniest kitty pics I have seen in a long time...I love them


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Five minutes. Don't fall asleep! I have to remember to flip over.
2. Do I want the martini or the catnip mouse?
3. Maybe I won't snore if I lay like this...


OwnedByACat said:


>


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> 1. Five minutes. Don't fall asleep! I have to remember to flip over.
> 2. Do I want the martini or the catnip mouse?
> 3. Maybe I won't snore if I lay like this...


 :lol: I like those!

I thought of a hot dog when I first saw the picture, but I'm not funny, so maybe someone else can do something with that...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My first thought was of a hotdog, too! I didn't know how to make it funny.
Hotcat? He reminded me of the 'dogs on the little roller-thingies at the mini-marts heating up under the lamps.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a goofball


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG how funny!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> 1. Five minutes. Don't fall asleep! I have to remember to flip over.
> 2. Do I want the martini or the catnip mouse?
> 3. Maybe I won't snore if I lay like this...
> 
> ...


My first thought was, "Touch my tummy and die". :twisted: 
As usual, a cat would expose the most touchable spot on themselves and then tempt us with it, just to go into "attack mode" for doing so. :roll: 
I love this photo the best, but the others are adorable as well.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO! Brilliant pics!
Love his expression in the 2nd one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Huge said:


> Love his expression in the 2nd one.


I also love his expression in the 2nd pic.
That one needs to be rotated so his head is 'upright' and then cropped to only show his head and front paws.
Then he needs a Mike Myer "Dr. Evil" LOLcats quote, like: "I'll call him, 'Mini-Me'. Muwahahahahaha!"


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That will cost you ONE MILLION POUNDS!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Um, one million isn't considered very much, these days...
Dr. Evil: Okay then, we hold the world ransom for... One... Hundred... BILLION DOLLARS! 

I loved that movie! ...it was so stupid, it was funny.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

cat1963 said:


> My first thought was, "Touch my tummy and die". :twisted:
> As usual, a cat would expose the most touchable spot on themselves and then tempt us with it, just to go into "attack mode" for doing so. :roll:


And if you notice in the 3rd picture.......he has the perfect little "Push Me" button on his belly! How can you not touch his soft furry little belly?! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ahhh...but the question is CAN you touch his belly without getting sliced and diced? I'd love to blow him a raspberry! But I like my eyes where they're at.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I'd love to blow him a raspberry! But I like my eyes where they're at.


 :lol: ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

I'm not brave enough..........but I did however, find a volunteer to give it a whirl! Look, she's even been practicing!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are great pictures.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that top pic should be your avatar


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OwnedByACat said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to blow him a raspberry! But I like my eyes where they're at.
> ...


Is that snow or does she have cat hair stuck around her mouth?
That was FUN-NAY!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's dandruff.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pesty has dandruff? Ew.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Add's some zest. :lol: 

Awsome pictures, I'm loving the last one.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

those pics are fabulous! thanks for the smile


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL.......that's snow! She's been practicing on her other doe friends, she hasn't actually attempted to do the raspberry on Pesty just yet.....even though she volunteered. I think she got a little afraid when he showed off his fangs this afternoon through the patio window!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The Great Ginger Hunter! Wow. He has a mouth (teeth) scarier than a 'possum! 8O


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Who's going to be the first to stick their head in?


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

> Who's going to be the first to stick their head in?


I vote for you Huge


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah, mine's too big*.


*because I have an exceptionally large brain.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Huge said:


> Who's going to be the first to stick their head in?


Heck, I wouldn't even want to try to pill him! He'd take my ARM off! I think you should go on the circus route with him. Call him "Chopper" and warn everyone to 'stay back!' from the Fearsome Beast!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Sure you do Huge, sure you do.

:lol: hehe

Good idea Heidi lol.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I think you should go on the circus route with him. Call him "Chopper" and warn everyone to 'stay back!' from the Fearsome Beast!


What a great idea! I could charge everyone $1.00 to see the "furrrrrocious" wild beast! I'd make a fortune............I'll be rich........rich I tell you.........RICH! Woo Hoo :lol: 8O


----------

